# Help!!!!



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

*Clothes*

Where can I get brand name clothes and gear without breaking the bank.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wear a shirt that says "im a cocksucking ****** now take your damn clothes off"


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

why the hell does it matter? the sooner you realize none of that shit matters, the better off you'll be.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

this is the dumbest thing ive ever read. im guessing youre about 13? get over it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

beat their asses then make them use their t-shirts to wipe up the blood...or stop being a douche about it


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I wear DC quite a bit, what you gonna do about it? Call me an e-poser?

I also skate and snowboard, so wait, does that cancel out the poserness?

They're just clothes. If I like the design, I buy it. Clothes come and go. Let people buy and wear what they like.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Last time I checked companies made clothing so a lot of people would wear their stuff.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I like how he changed the thread name and question. I loled.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

alaric said:


> I like how he changed the thread name and question. I loled.


I know right. I changed it because I think I pissed alot of people off.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, this is ridiculous. the thread changes from "how can i make people stop wearing clothes" to "what winners should i go to to get cheaper clothes" 


HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Seriously, school must be out now cuz there are a lot of trash threads and hijacking posts. \

_What do you think about the Burton UnInc?

Does anyone have a opinion on the K2 WWW? Are the graphics better than the Burton Vapor cuz I love the graphics but, of course, it's really about performance.

What do you think about the Rome Agent?

Anyone ridden an Omatic?

What do you think about Stepchild boards, any good cuz my friends think they suck?

Why thinking of wearing a plaid baggy jacket over my skinny jeans, anybody else do that or would it be poser?

What's the flexiest board that is still stiff enough for tight carves but also floats on powder...cuz someday I'm gonna go to Park City, then Revelstoke, then heli-drop down Valdez, AK but this will be during winter break if I have enough from my allowance._


----------

